# What are some specific cognitive gains we can have from blindfold solving?



## abunickabhi (Jan 16, 2021)

I stumbled across an interesting discussion on the memory forums about the effect of blindsolving on the person's mind. Which mental aspect gets trained more and which of this training can be directly felt.

https://forum.artofmemory.com/t/wha...ains-we-can-have-from-blindfold-solving/33570

Voyin, felt two directions in which doing more blindsolving changed their mental ability:

Does blindfold solving help us develop the spatial awareness even further or is it the same as regular solving?
Will solving the cube blindfolded help us be able to imagine more complex spatial scenarios in our minds?
For an example will it help me navigate in an imaginary 3D space when I wonder off in my favourite place in my head? I like to live in multiple places and I can’t achieve that IRL and video games are not good enough so I use my imagination. Still I cant always be there 100% and keep that world functional at all times so i was wondering if blindfolded solving will help me keep more focus on an imaginary 3D world just as I would keep focus on a cube.

Personally for me, my linguistics and language learning has improved a lot, as I have to come up with decent letter pairs and letter quads that are memorable. Sometimes I have to use another language or another way of expression to encode a pair/quad.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 30, 2021)

Bit unrelated here, but I tried studying thinkahead a bit this year, and how to explain it. Deliberate practice of thinkahead can help in cognitive gains, maybe?


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 12, 2021)

Posted the question on stackoverflow. https://puzzling.stackexchange.com/...ins-we-can-have-from-blindfold-solving-a-rubi

Hope to get some interesting views there.


----------

